

Hacker News 20/50/100 RSS feeds are down – Who manages them? - t3ra

&quot;Hacker News 10&#x2F;20&#x2F;50&#x2F;100&quot; feeds really helped in avoiding the overload.<p>While their twitter bots (@newsyc20&#x2F;@newsyc50&#x2F;etc) are still active the feedburner feeds are down since 13 March!
(http:&#x2F;&#x2F;feeds.feedburner.com&#x2F;newsyc20)<p>Is the author (Jeff Miller according to [1]) still active on HN ?<p>[1] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=2057036
======
edavis
If you're looking for an alternative, may I suggest giving
[http://hnrss.org](http://hnrss.org) a try?

I built it to scratch an itch, but I love seeing others use it.

Add "?points={10,20,50,100}" to activate the points threshold (e.g.,
[http://hnrss.org/newest?points=50](http://hnrss.org/newest?points=50)).

Also has feeds for stuff like Ask HN, searches, user comments, etc.

~~~
heyitskevin
Amazing, thanks for this! I'd been trying to get by with using
[http://twitrss.me](http://twitrss.me) and @newsyc150 but the lag was bugging
me.

------
ctb_mg
Looks like the old twitter v1 api supported RSS response format, but not
anymore. That's really unfortunate. Anyone know of a generic twitter-to-rss
conversion tool/app/service?

